# KT77 or KT88?



## neroceasar (Dec 9, 2007)

has anyone ever used a Kt77s in place of there EL34s? They're supposed to sound a lot better. The reason being I'm once again stuck between buying a 100cl(el34) or a Ultra lead(kt88).


----------



## Edroz (Dec 9, 2007)

100CL or UL? UL, no contest. KT88's all the way!


----------



## budda (Dec 9, 2007)

get the UL.

i have KT77's in my JSX, tis kickassness


----------



## neroceasar (Dec 9, 2007)

budda said:


> get the UL.
> 
> i have KT77's in my JSX, tis kickassness



I heard really good things about the kt77s. how are they compared to el34s? I really want the UL and everyone loves them but i hear that they are very cold... if only VHT made an UL that switched between KT88s and El34s it would be a monster..... Oh and edroz is that a Brunetti i see as your avatar?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 9, 2007)

KT88 > *

Dude, you can use other tubes in the UL. You can even run 6L6 in there, but as VHT themselves or most people who've tried other tubes in there will tell you, the amp was designed w/ KT88s in mind and its crucial. Anything else and the amp won't be nearly as good.

If you want a VHT w/ an EL34 vibe, get the CL. The UL should only be used with KT88s.


----------



## neroceasar (Dec 9, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> KT88 > *
> 
> Dude, you can use other tubes in the UL. You can even run 6L6 in there, but as VHT themselves or most people who've tried other tubes in there will tell you, the amp was designed w/ KT88s in mind and its crucial. Anything else and the amp won't be nearly as good.
> 
> If you want a VHT w/ an EL34 vibe, get the CL. The UL should only be used with KT88s.



yeah i hate 6l6s they seam to be like the-bottom-of-the-food-chain in IMAO


----------



## Edroz (Dec 9, 2007)

neroceasar said:


> yeah i hate 6l6s they seam to be like the-bottom-of-the-food-chain in IMAO




it really depends on the amp... i tend to like 6L6s alot, but the UL just sounds so damn good with KT88s, i can't imagine it any other way


----------



## Adamh1331 (Dec 9, 2007)

KT88's! my friend 
they have a nice bottom end and tightness to em


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 9, 2007)

could someone describe kt88 or kt77 in comparison to el34s?

i've been thinking of putting some in my dragon, but i fucking love my dragon with el34s.


----------



## Edroz (Dec 9, 2007)

neroceasar said:


> Oh and edroz is that a Brunetti i see as your avatar?



why yes it is, and i absolutely love it! i was actually all set to buy a Pittbull UL, then this brunetti came along. i would like to get a UL someday as i really like them. 
both of these amps have a very distinct voice and i can't decide which one i like better!


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 10, 2007)

KT77's are like a cross between a 6L6 and EL34. More bass than an EL34, little less present mids(but they "grind" more than a 6L6's mids), and smooth highs. Headroom is more like a 6L6. I like them a lot.

I will say I prefer 6L6s to EL34s in my amp. The 34s are too middy and smooth, and they break up too quickly in a 50 watt amp.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 10, 2007)

KT88 tubes draw about double the natural plate current of 6L6s, so you get amazing headroom and punch. You could describe KT88s almost the same way as you did w/ the KT77s above, except with way more headroom like I said.

PS: KT88s are 50w tubes (6L6 = ~35w IIRC).


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, I can't put KT88's in my amp, so I don't have experience with them. Besides, the last thing I need is double wattage.  Had 6L6, EL34s, and KT77s though, and am sticking with the 77s. 

BTW: 6L6 = 25-30watts depending on the tube.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 10, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Yeah, I can't put KT88's in my amp, so I don't have experience with them. Besides, the last thing I need is double wattage.  Had 6L6, EL34s, and KT77s though, and am sticking with the 77s.



It doesn't double wattage, plate voltage isn't the same as watts. It just gives a more punchy sound with more headroom. KT77s are the next best thing if you can't swing KT88s


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 10, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> It doesn't double wattage, plate voltage isn't the same as watts. It just gives a more punchy sound with more headroom. KT77s are the next best thing if you can't swing KT88s



Yeah, the KT88/6550 thing is just a bit too much for this amp I think. 

Are the KT66s similar?


----------



## budda (Dec 10, 2007)

apparently if you have an amp that runs 6L6's, you can run KT66's in it in their place?

eurotubes describes KT77's as having more bottom end then EL34's, different midrange character (peep the tube amp sticky thread). the EL34's in my JSX were 3 years old when i replaced them - the amp changed a bit. i am gonna bias the amp a little higher (weee trim pot!) then it is (im using kmanick's reccomended setting, since its what his is at) and see what happens lol. i just dont want to run the amp too hot.

Big low end and sweet midrange from KT77's + TS7ovChaos to tighten things up and smooth things out = fuck yeah. once i get new pickups in my tokai, its going to destroy. if i get WGS CL80 clones for xmas... it'll destroy 100x lol


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 10, 2007)

budda said:


> apparently if you have an amp that runs 6L6's, you can run KT66's in it in their place?



Eh, I was wondering what they're like tonally...


----------



## budda (Dec 10, 2007)

well, so am i .

i also wanted to make sure that was the case. if my friend ends up buying my traynor, i'm going to suggest KT66's for when the time comes


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 10, 2007)

Ultra Lead. No Question. I got mine yesterday, and man, am I pleased i got it!


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Dec 10, 2007)

KT88's in an ultralead kick ass.. I've heard one with EL34's and it wasn't as good although I don't know how old the tubes were. It's hard to define tubes sound other than what you read. When an amp like the ultralead is made for the 88's and you put something else in, it isn't a fair evaluation. I've tried an Orange amp with KT66's and it was extremely good. 
From what I've tried, I'd have to say I like them all but the percetions I got were. (Compared to EL 34's)

EL34's Clean bright pretty "even" sounding

E34L's Clean a little warmer, more bass and very good

KT77's clean bright and just bigger sounding. More bass and punch throughout 

6L6's Lots of bass, more harminic overtones in the highs and slightly scooped sounding compared to 34's

KT88's Clean Loud and tons of punch in the UL. I had a 92 ultralead for a little while and would not get another with EL 34's or anything but KT88's, People say newer ones sound better because of the eq. They sound better than older ones even if the EQ is off. I believe a lot of the reason is the 88's


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 10, 2007)

does anyone know if i can put kt77s or 88s in my framus?


----------



## budda (Dec 10, 2007)

do you have EL34's? you can put KT77's in their place.

i am always going KT77 in an EL34 amp.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 10, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Ultra Lead. No Question. I got mine yesterday, and man, am I pleased i got it!


----------



## neroceasar (Dec 10, 2007)

kt66 are modded 6L6s from Europe, they are supposed to be a better built and better sounding 6l6. The American modded 6L6 is the 5881. You can run 5881s and/or kt66s in place of 6l6s in some amps. You you'll have to do the research though. Here's agreat wed page on kt88s, 6550s, kt66, el34s, ect. KT88 and 5881 Tube Directory


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Dec 10, 2007)

Some of the XXX and JSX amps won't handle KT77's. Here's a link to explain. I would think the KT77's fall into this catagory as well. euro-ka


----------



## heffergm (Dec 11, 2007)

ChrisPcritter said:


> Some of the XXX and JSX amps won't handle KT77's. Here's a link to explain. I would think the KT77's fall into this catagory as well. euro-ka



Actually, that article is explaining how he doesn't recommend E34L's in the XXX/JSX (


> If all of this is too much information, the bottom line is that I do not recommend using E34L's in the XXX or JSX amps


). KT77's are fine, and you can buy a full KT77 retube kit for a JSX/XXX off his site.


----------



## budda (Dec 11, 2007)

and i did, and it kicks ass.


----------

